# random pics of my girls



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Just thought I would share some random pics Ive taken of my girls over the past few weeks from my cell.... hope you enjoy!!

As you can see, Bella LOVES the new stroller!! She jumped right back into it after our walk... B)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The girls are just adorable! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh TOO CUTE! You must have gotten a lot of attention out in public with that stroller and those two little cuties!!

Bella looks sooo much like her mommy! And Mia is so cute. Love her little pony tails! I absolutely love seeing all these pics. Mia is such a good big sister - it doesn't always happen that way!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Adorable! Love the pigtails!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love ur girls !! the ponytails are soo cute ! and that stroller is so chic , love it.. thanks for sharing , keep those pics coming


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Your girls are adorable! ....and love the leopard stroller!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

aahhh your girls are adorable!!!! and so is that leopard print stroller.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Your girls are darling! The stroller pics are so cute!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Krystal, These are just adorable. Soooo cute. I am glad that Bella and Mia are getting along so well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Your girls are just adorable. My two love going places in their stroller also.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Your girls are so so pretty and fashionable in that fabulous leopard stroller. They must be the talk of the town!:wub:B)


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Cuties*

They are beautiful!!! 

Congrats! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> The girls are just adorable! :wub:


Thanks!! :wub:



bellaratamaltese said:


> oh TOO CUTE! You must have gotten a lot of attention out in public with that stroller and those two little cuties!!
> 
> Bella looks sooo much like her mommy! And Mia is so cute. Love her little pony tails! I absolutely love seeing all these pics. Mia is such a good big sister - it doesn't always happen that way!


Ahhh YES LOTS of attention!! Not too sure if Mia caused most of the attention with her barking or it was the stroller! :HistericalSmiley: 



Cosy said:


> Adorable! Love the pigtails!


Thanks! I love these little ones with their piggytails!! 



uniquelovdolce said:


> love ur girls !! the ponytails are soo cute ! and that stroller is so chic , love it.. thanks for sharing , keep those pics coming


Aww thanks!! I will try and post more often, Ive gotten so bad at getting pics OFF the camera to the computer...lets not even talk about developing them!!! :w00t:



The A Team said:


> Your girls are adorable! ....and love the leopard stroller!


Thank you!! I just love the A Team too!! :thumbsup:



mary-anderson said:


> aahhh your girls are adorable!!!! and so is that leopard print stroller.


Thanks!! I LOVE IT!! It is so nice to be able to take the girls out and not have to worry about big dogs!! 



suzimalteselover said:


> Your girls are darling! The stroller pics are so cute!


hehe thanks!!



aggiemom99 said:


> Krystal, These are just adorable. Soooo cute. I am glad that Bella and Mia are getting along so well. Thanks for posting.


Thank you! They are pretty funny together! I have so many pics of them cuddled up together!! :wub:



revakb2 said:


> Your girls are just adorable. My two love going places in their stroller also.


We havent taken it out, just for walks so far but Im sure they will love it!! Mia would rather be walking than hanging out in the stroller though!! Crazy girl!!! :HistericalSmiley:



Rocky's Mom said:


> Your girls are so so pretty and fashionable in that fabulous leopard stroller. They must be the talk of the town!:wub:B)


Thank you!! Bella just got a Zebra harness/leash set and Im thinking they both NEED a leaopard harness/leash now!!:blush:



Maltbabe said:


> They are beautiful!!!
> 
> Congrats! :aktion033::aktion033:


Thank you!! They keep me smiling!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How is Bella with the barking? Is she a loudmouth?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What cute pictures. Bella and Mia must get a big share of second looks at how cute they look with those pigtails. :wub::wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Love the piggy tails 
Great pictures.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Krystal, your girlz look gorgeous in the cool and stylish leo-print stroller! 
Love it! 

Ullana is a bit jealous, she only has the regular black/red one, Lol!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Precious girls! Totally made me smile!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> How is Bella with the barking? Is she a loudmouth?


She is normally pretty good! She has picked up many bad habits from her sister though!! If I tell her no bark though, she stops...Her sister on the other hand... :smilie_tischkante:

What is funny is sometimes she will bark at something to get Mia to start barking and then she quietly walks away so Mia get in trouble and not her!! :HistericalSmiley:so clever...



Snowbody said:


> What cute pictures. Bella and Mia must get a big share of second looks at how cute they look with those pigtails. :wub::wub:


Thank you so much!! They always get so much attention when they are out!! 



cyndrae said:


> Love the piggy tails
> Great pictures.


Thank you! the piggytails are my FAV look for them!!



Alexa said:


> Krystal, your girlz look gorgeous in the cool and stylish leo-print stroller!
> Love it!
> 
> Ullana is a bit jealous, she only has the regular black/red one, Lol!
> ...


I was going to get them just a pink one but one of the members suggested this one! and for the price!! :chili:was practically a steal!!



mom2bijou said:


> Precious girls! Totally made me smile!


Aw thanks Tammy!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky's in love!!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute x2 ...


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

I love the pic with them in the stroller. Super cute.


----------

